# For all of you who have, or had, a landshark



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

It was another wonderful morning, as I joyfully went to Hans's crate. 

As usual, as he came out, the first thing he did was give me a status sniff  

As usual, we quietly went outside, a ritual of just walking together without me speaking, started when he was a tiny puppy because I didn't want to get him too excited lest he pee before we got out there.

As usual, he peed for over a minute. 

As usual, I quietly told him, "Sit for love." 

That is when it stopped being "as usual." Today, he actually sat without wiggling, stoically staying, letting me pet him all over. I got down to his level, still petting, quietly telling him what a good boy he was, scratching his back, loosening the now adult hair that is already starting to shed. I smiled, thinking how before I got him I was worried about the shedding, and now, all I could think of looking at the flying hair was that, yes, I do have a GSD. 

Then, he did it. 

Put his forehead on my shoulder.

I just about melted right then and there. 

I have been waiting, so, so long for the "cuddler" my breeder told me she had for me to finally show himself. 
It was such a profound moment, the blue sky of a gorgeous summer morning, the calm dog in front of me, the soft, soothing feel of his shiny fur, and the gesture of affection and complete trust. 

Every crazy jump, every bloody gatoring, every moment spent redirecting and training had paid off a thousandfold.

Today I am a very, very happy GSD owner.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Sunflowers said:


> It was another wonderful morning, as I joyfully went to Hans's crate.
> 
> As usual, as he came out, the first thing he did was give me a status sniff
> 
> ...


Love this story...now teach him the command for "hug"...mine does this too and we find it adorable and it makes her even more special, so now we can ask her for hugs anytime...don't worry most of the time you don't even have to ask


----------



## vickip9 (Mar 28, 2012)

What a touching story!!! I absolutely love GSD's because of this. They are such strong, powerful, majestic breeds and yet they are so loving and cuddly with their humans. My boy is a snugglebug. If I'm down on his level, he will come over to me (head bowed), and push his head right up into my chest and then plop down on me and roll over so I can give him belly rubs. If I'm sitting on the couch, he will hop the front 1/2 of his body up on to my lap (still standing on the floor with his back legs) and cuddle right down into my lap. If I'm lying in bed and call him up, he will snuggle right up to me like I'm spooning him. If I stop petting him when he wants me to keep going, he will literally nudge my hand up and on to his head until I start petting again. Despite their strong, powerful reputation, they are softies at heart.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

vickip9 said:


> Despite their strong, powerful reputation, they are softies at heart.


As mine is "hugging" my son, he pets her and says "you are such a mean german shepherd" in a baby voice.....she has stolen his heart, he adores her:wub:


----------



## gaia_bear (May 24, 2012)

That's so heartwarming


----------



## hoplite6 (Jun 18, 2012)

Anytime I would sit on the sofa to read or watch TV, my Caleb would come over and sit in front of me and shovel his head into my lap. He would literally sit there for hours so I would keep my hand on his head or scratch his ears. He would kindly remind me what was required if I stopped for any length of time.

I called him The Caleb Monster....and loved him dearly.


----------



## silverbear (Jun 11, 2012)

Love the story. We get glimpses of that from our eleven weeker, but then it's back to bitey bitey.


----------



## jprice103 (Feb 16, 2011)

Your story made me smile! My Cheyenne who is 16 months, has never, nor ever will be a snuggler. However Panzer, my 6 month old is an absolute cuddlebug! We can be outside and he is on the opposite side of the yard, and all I have to do is crouch down and open my arms and he will stop whatever he is doing to come flying across the yard to launch himself into my arms! It melts my heart everytime! :wub:


----------



## Lakl (Jul 23, 2011)

That was lovely and awesome at the same time! :wub: Thanks for sharing!


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

Ah, Hans, what a sweetheart! Amazing how those little moments make all that work worth every second! :wub:


----------



## Bear L (Feb 9, 2012)

The story is well told. So sweet! 

I'm still waiting for my head-on-the-shoulder.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

I am happy to update that it wasn't a fluke. 

Over the past week, my baby hyena (see current thread regarding that , LOL) has turned into the most affectionate dog on earth. 

Sits for love on his own now after he pees, and he not only does the forehead on the shoulder thing, but shoves his whole face on me for lots and lots of cuddles. 

He has begun to sit on my feet. 
He licks my toes. He gives lots and lots of kisses instead of biting. 

And wonder of wonders, he has actually started to do the belly up thing, which he had previously not done much. 

He is calm and quiet, well behaved, and indeed, laid back, just as I was told he was. 

I need to sit down and write a gushing letter to the breeder. I am so very thankful for her choice for us.


----------



## Bear L (Feb 9, 2012)

Sunflowers said:


> I am happy to update that it wasn't a fluke.
> 
> Over the past week, my baby hyena (see current thread regarding that , LOL) has turned into the most affectionate dog on earth.
> 
> ...


Did he do all of this gently and quietly? Mine does all that but in a very violent manner. She does everything to the uttermost. :crazy:


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Bear L said:


> Did he do all of this gently and quietly?


Yes. Gently and quietly. 

I had actually requested a dog from another breeding.

The breeder directed me to this litter and picked him out for us. She had two litters, a total of 21 puppies, at the time. He was 4 and a half weeks, and I don't know what she saw in him, but I figured after 25 years she would know how to select a dog.

At 7 weeks she did a temperament test and told us that, indeed, he was what we wanted. 

Happy to say he was 100% right.


----------



## NWHeather (Oct 29, 2010)

Sunflowers said:


> Yes. Gently and quietly.
> 
> I had actually requested a dog from another breeding.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a great breeder!
Glad to hear it wasn't a fluke


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Here he was at 4 1/2 weeks. I thought he did look laid back. His brother, although he resembled Hans, had such a rascal look in his eye!
Wish I had kept a pic of his brother. I am willing to bet he has someone on their toes on a daily basis 

PS-- note the wet ear.  I bet he had just gotten groomed by mama or gnawed on by a litter mate.


----------



## Dooney's Mom (May 10, 2011)

Sunflowers said:


> It was another wonderful morning, as I joyfully went to Hans's crate.
> 
> As usual, as he came out, the first thing he did was give me a status sniff
> 
> ...


Awww :wub: So when are you coming to Florida again? When do I get to meet your cuddle bug


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Dooney's Mom said:


> Awww :wub: So when are you coming to Florida again? When do I get to meet your cuddle bug


We will be there at the end of July.

I have already contacted Ed and he said he was willing to evaluate him. 

Can't wait!


----------



## NWHeather (Oct 29, 2010)

Sunflowers said:


> Here he was at 4 1/2 weeks. I thought he did look laid back. His brother, although he resembled Hans, had such a rascal look in his eye!
> Wish I had kept a pic of his brother. I am willing to bet he has someone on their toes on a daily basis
> 
> PS-- note the wet ear.  I bet he had just gotten groomed by mama or gnawed on by a litter mate.


 Eee! *melts*


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

Sunflowers said:


> I am happy to update that it wasn't a fluke.
> 
> Over the past week, my baby hyena (see current thread regarding that , LOL) has turned into the most affectionate dog on earth.
> 
> ...


Ahhh isn't that so sweet when the payback comes, haha??!! I don't remember when Bailey started being more of a lovebug. I think I can safely say once it starts, it doesn't stop. :wub:


----------



## Dooney's Mom (May 10, 2011)

Sunflowers said:


> We will be there at the end of July.
> 
> I have already contacted Ed and he said he was willing to evaluate him.
> 
> Can't wait!


yay!! Can't wait- Good luck with the move!!


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

My female is a huge cuddler, but only with me. Occasionally I will wake up in the middle of the night because I feel her staring at me. The second my eyes open she will dive in for a cuddle, her favorite spot is behind my neck. She will wiggle and snuffle and then hop off the bed and get back on her bed. But her face totally said she just needed a hug. 
I'm always mostly asleep and can't do anything but submit .


----------



## childsplay (Jan 28, 2012)

Such a lovely story! I can almost see it happening!

I'm a little jealous because we haven't broken through the cuddle barrier yet...still hoping!


----------



## TaZoR (Jan 26, 2012)

Tazor gives 'hugs' which consist of putting his forehead in my chest (when I'm sitting) and allowing me to hug him..I get the ears laid back looks of love, and I recently taught him to 'dance' which means he stands up with his paws over my shoulders..i usually get pushed back a few steps by his 90 lbs and i stare at his neck because he's taller than me. Im teaching him the waltz right now..lol. perhaps next the salsa...


In other words, a few months back he kept snapping at my face..playfully, but annoyingly...and now..we dance. I agree its a milestone..


----------



## Rocky's mum (Apr 12, 2012)

So jealous!!! What a lovely story:hug:

I am hoping and praying that Rocky ends ups being a cuddle monster. Just 5 months old and no sign of it so far

Is there anyone else out there who has a male that was not interested in cuddle as a puppy, but changed as an adult?


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

I am so jealous, but very happy for you. It must have been such a breakthrough moment for you! I still have my great white at home, but I do see glimmers of a kinder gentler Bear. Thanks for sharing your story and giving some us hope for what might come!
Also, I must say Hans was the cutest puppy ever (besides Bear)


----------



## starburst (Jun 9, 2012)

All of your stories are not helping with the fact that we still have to wait 3 months to get our puppy 

I grew up with dogs and have to say that those moments truly do melt your heart.


----------



## ~Saphira~ (Apr 25, 2012)

Very encouraging


----------

